# does this look like a red sable?



## sahmjay (Jun 5, 2013)

someone is claiming its a red sable


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks more liver - to my eye does not look entirely purebred


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a mix?

A "red" sable is just a normal sable that has more of a red undertone (as opposed to some sables that are more gray/black).

random example


----------



## sahmjay (Jun 5, 2013)

thats what i thought. they swear up and down its a purebred red sable gsd


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks liver if anything. That's different. Normal sable color is black. Red just describes the undertone but genetically a sable is a sable whether it's "red", "gray", "black", "patterned" or whatever you want to call it. A liver sable is different though, because there is no black.


----------

